# new rifle



## sinkorswim (Nov 3, 2007)

im looking to buy my first hunting rifle and was looking at the remington model 710 30-06..would like to know how the rifle performs...good and bad.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

30-06 is a great rifle but if you will be shooting over 250-300 yards I would recomend a 7mm mag they are flatter shooting and perforn just about as well. although the bullet range is not as optional 100gr to 220 gr in a 30 cal either gun would work for any animal in north america


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd recommend doing a search within this site for threads regarding the 710. Some think they are okay. Others think they are trash. You'll find plenty of feedback on this site if you do that. Then you can decide if you want to give one a try.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Spend the extra money and get a nice gun you wont have to question. My uncles have had their guns since they were teenagers. Whats another couple hundred bucks over your lifetime to get 4 times the gun. I know it's hard to pay out the extra cash, I'm in college, but just do it.

Think about it this way too, when a state record bucks is infront of you, would you shell out the extra money on the spot for the best gun possible to shoot it. Yes you would.

30/06 is a great caliber. With good ammo like Hornady it's around 3100 fps at the muzzle and 37 inch drop at 500. The 7mm Rem Mag in similar grain and same bullet is 3035 at the muzzle and 36 inch drop at 500. You can get some hotter loads with lighter bullets but I would rather shoot a 150 grain out of a 30/06.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

the 30-06 is a grate deer gun it has no problems taking down a deer but the thing about the Remington 710 is that it is big and heavy gun if you could spend the money i would look at the Remington 700 the is just my personal likings is the 700 i have a few and love them all and never had no problem at all with them but what ever you get the 710 will get the job dun for deer

weston redmond

good luck


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Look at the Weatherby Vanguard. Damn nice rifle, better quality, and same price range as the remington


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been shooting a Weatherby Vanguard 30-06 exclusively for 25 years. I would recommend it over the Remington. They are about the same price. My Vanguard is still in nearly new condition after all my use. It is also a lot better looking, if that matters to you. If I bought a new high power it would be a Savage, though. They are extremely accurate out of the box, and a true value, IMO.


----------



## polarnewfie (Nov 10, 2007)

+1 on the Savage. I bought a .300 Win Mag savage . The 116 weather warrior stainless steel , synthetic stock with drop out mag and accutrigger.
It retails for I am sure the same or less than the remington and I can definately call it a tack driver. I found 2 brands of ammo it didnt like but the rest including federal speer hot cor and winchester power points which are cheap shoot .85 inch average at 100 yards. 
My friends remington 700 in 7mm mag cant get under 1.1 inches no matter who shoots it and with any ammo. (good scope too)
The savage is the most underrated (IMHO) out-of-the-box tack driver for the money out there. There is NOTHING Wrong with the weatherby and the remington if a fine rifle, but I am not a huge fan of internal box magazines or drop plate magazines. I hate having to chamber each round to remove them and several times with gloves on I dumped the plate mag and dropped the rounds to the ground denting the brass. But thats just me.
Take a trip to a gun store and try them in your hands to see if they fit and make sure they balance well in YOUR HANDS. Everyone's arms are different lengths with different strengths so what works for me wont work for you. 
My savage is 6.75 pounds without scope and doesnt get heavy hauling it around in the back country. A heavier 710 might seem arduous to carry.
Dont buy anything without picking it up for fit first.


----------

